# Stuffed animal safety



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an older boy who is alone and I was thinking about giving him a stuffed animal or two to cuddle with if he wanted to. I was wondering if the concerns would be the same as with a baby - plastic eyes that could be swallowed, loose thread, etc.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I would worry about the eyes and anything they could eat like some stuffed animals have the bead stuffing stuff I would try not to get that kind of stuffed animal. Keep in mind that these stuffed animals wouldn't keep him company so if you are worried about him being lonely he could still be Lonely because they don't play or groom each other like he does.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

> Keep in mind that these stuffed animals wouldn't keep him company so if you are worried about him being lonely he could still be Lonely because they don't play or groom each other like he does.


Yeah, I know, but I'm trying to at least come up with some alternatives as he can't be with us for more than a few hours a day and I can't get more boys at this time as we have three new girls.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I used to give my rats the old stuffed animals my kids out grew. Never had an issue, and they loved sleeping on them lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

At walmart they have this cat toy that is the perfect sized rat I've thought about getting a couple. I do not believe it has plastic eyes and it is filled with fluff no beans

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will be sure check Walmart the next time I'm there. I did get a bear that's about his size that has regular stuffing and one eye missing, I will see what Po thinks of him! My kids will be happy that they get to have the Beanie Baby elephant I also picked up at Goodwill.


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

I gave my boys a small stuffed duck. Before I gave it to them I cut the plastic eyes off and hand sewed new ones. My rats clawed the thread eyes out but they still lasted for awhile. I still catch my boys playing with their eyeless ducky all the time.


----------

